# Who has the smallest shop



## khallpens (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok here one for all. Who has the smallest shop? My shop has the following a jet 1410 mini lathe that I use to drill my blanks and turn my pens. I also have a bench vice and hand saw to cut my blanks. I have a slow speed grinder to keep my tools sharp. I have a corded drill to square my blanks. Well that is my shop anyone got one smaller? Just something to think about when you go out into your shop that has all kind tools to do just about anything you would like. 


  Keith


----------



## Tom T (Oct 4, 2012)

I bet it is easy to keep clean.

Tom


----------



## Lenny (Oct 4, 2012)

If you are able to drill on your lathe seems like you should get rid of the corded drill to gain some space! :wink::biggrin:

In my "other shop" ... Not my pen turning area which is in my basement, I have a 14"Jet bandsaw, a 10" Jet table saw, an old Rockwell/Delta lathe, a Radial Arm Saw, a router table, 6" Grizzly jointer, a 3 hp shaper,  a 12 1/2" portable planer, compressor, benches, a slide compound saw, drill press, misc. portable tools including 7 routers, biscuit joiner, drills, circular saw, nail guns, etc. .... Plus years of hoarding wood :biggrin:  ... ALL in a 16 x24 foot space!  ... So, mine may be slightly bigger ... BUT you MAY have more room.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 4, 2012)

Small as in tool count or small as in square footage? A few tools can live in a large space and even several tools can live in a small space.

Don



khallpens said:


> Ok here one for all. Who has the smallest shop? My shop has the following a jet 1410 mini lathe that I use to drill my blanks and turn my pens. I also have a bench vice and hand saw to cut my blanks. I have a slow speed grinder to keep my tools sharp. I have a corded drill to square my blanks. Well that is my shop anyone got one smaller? Just something to think about when you go out into your shop that has all kind tools to do just about anything you would like.
> 
> 
> Keith


----------



## longbeard (Oct 4, 2012)

I've got a 9' x 16'ft out building that i converted into my work zone.
I've got jet 1014 on a 3 1/2ft x 5'ft table on the left then a chest freezer that i've been trying to get rid of to free up about 5'ft or so of space, On the left side i've got a 2' x 7'ft bench with a ryobi drill press on the left and a scroll saw on the right end, 9'' bandsaw on a stand then a radial arm saw. A chop saw on the floor under the table for my lathe and a bench top table saw and no place to put it, yet.
Oh yeah, i've a new slow speed grinder still the box ( 4 months old ) dont have room for it either, yet.
and to the left of my lathe, i have a small belt sander that i sharpen my tools on.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 4, 2012)

The closet in my workshop is 7 x 11 does that count


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 4, 2012)

Pictures, please!!!I'll show you mine if you show me yours....sounds kinky, I know...


----------



## longbeard (Oct 4, 2012)

Glenn McCullough said:


> Pictures, please!!!I'll show you mine if you show me yours....sounds kinky, I know...


 
I'm cleanin it before i take any pics, should'nt take long though. Just unorganized more than anything.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 4, 2012)

We have a member named Jim (no longer active I don't think) that worked out of a small shed. It was either 3'x4' or 3'x6' or something in between. 

Now for the amount of equipment, mine is pretty small. I have a small 2 car garage (yeah, I hear you - A 2 car garage is a nice sized shop!), but I have 2 lathes in it, a band saw, table saw (5' wide), scroll saw, 3'x6' table/bench, full size drill press and shelving on all 3 sides. Oh, and the trike I'm building takes up a permanent 5'x12' space.


----------



## Sataro (Oct 4, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> We have a member named Jim (no longer active I don't think) that worked out of a small shed. It was either 3'x4' or 3'x6' or something in between.
> 
> Now for the amount of equipment, mine is pretty small. I have a small 2 car garage (yeah, I hear you - A 2 car garage is a nice sized shop!), but I have 2 lathes in it, a band saw, table saw (5' wide), scroll saw, 3'x6' table/bench, full size drill press and shelving on all 3 sides. Oh, and the trike I'm building takes up a permanent 5'x12' space.


 
This will belong somewhere else, how about pics of that trike you're building. Sounds like an interesting project. If I had the knowledge, would love to tackle a project like that.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd guess my workshop is 9x9, and just over 6 feet high! 

And no, I don't just make pens in there, so it's pretty crowded!


----------



## avbill (Oct 4, 2012)

my shop is 8.5 x 10 ft.  it has a lathe drill press  10" table saw 14 band saw router table work bench that is 3x7


----------



## Rick P (Oct 5, 2012)

khallpens said:


> Ok here one for all. Who has the smallest shop? My shop has the following a jet 1410 mini lathe that I use to drill my blanks and turn my pens. I also have a bench vice and hand saw to cut my blanks. I have a slow speed grinder to keep my tools sharp. I have a corded drill to square my blanks. Well that is my shop anyone got one smaller? Just something to think about when you go out into your shop that has all kind tools to do just about anything you would like.
> 
> 
> Keith


 
Keith:

I have made several bows using stone age tools! Think about that Next time you think your getting by with nothing. 

For many years I didnt use any power tools at all and worked out of a 4x6 shed, then I got divorced. Now I am in a 8x9 spare bed room, and I have a ridiculous amount of tools stuffed in there! We break ground on a new shop in the spring.


----------



## ossaguy (Oct 5, 2012)

I thought I had the smallest shop-ette.Mine's a 5x8 mini-storage that happens to have electricity.

Everthing is on wheels,so I do my work outside on a concrete slab.It forces me to be clean & tidy since it all fits back in like a puzzle.It's the most I can afford,and it serves all my needs,except on the rare bad weather day.

Wish I had room for an ocillating sander.....but I just can't see where I could make the space for one.That's the only thing I wish I had.

Steve


----------



## Donovan (Oct 5, 2012)

LOL my shop does not fall in this category. It is 450 sq meters and as we speak it is being enlarged with another 300 sq meters. As it is, it's a big job to clean and with the additional 300 meters it will be a full time job for somebody


----------



## mredburn (Oct 5, 2012)

multiply sq meters by 11(10.763) to get an aproximate sq ft  so his shop is apx 4900sf


----------



## chrisk (Oct 5, 2012)

My shop (some years ago my garage) is +/-10' x 16'. It's full of  machines (castered for the most part): a combination machine, a 16" bandsaw, a scrollsaw (stationary), a 6,5 foot long lathe (stationary), a 7,5 foot long workbench (stationary), a  convertible circular saw, a drill station on a (full of pen kits, CA glues, drill bits, router bits, etc.) cabinet, a compressor, a sink on a cabinet, a sanding station on a (full of portable sanders + stock of abrasives) rolling cabinet, a 3 motors chip/dust extractor (under the lathe bench) + a wet/dry vacuum extractor...
That is the ground surface is almost full with a small empty space at the center to manoeuver the machines. As for the walls, and ceiling, they're plenty of shelves and hanging cabinets to stock my portable machines, hand tools, accessories, grinders, stock of wood...
And a pic as evidence.


----------



## Autonoz (Oct 5, 2012)

My shop is the smaller section of my three car garage. As you can see it is kind of cramped. On the other side of the dust collector is a band saw, router table, belt sander, and table saw.


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 5, 2012)

I may be totally off base but here goes:
My shop is so small, when you drop a Kleenex you have wall to wall carpet.

My shop is so small, you ain't got room to change your mind. 

My shop is so small, when you go in the front door you trip over the back gate. 

My shop is so small, I put my key in the lock and broke the back window. 

My shop is so small, I put my key in the lock and stabbed everyone inside. 

My shop is so small, my welcome mat only says "Well!"

My shop is so small, I threw a rock through the window and hit everyone inside. 

My shop is so small, when I let you in, you are in the back yard. 

My shop is so small, the front and back doors are the same door. 

I just love Yo Momma jokes, but these seemed appropriate to modify to the small shop lovers.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Oct 5, 2012)

I do all my turning in my head. And thats really small.


----------



## fitzman163 (Oct 5, 2012)

Lets see more pictures. I love to see how some can make better use of smaller spaces than others. I alway find good ideas from these people. Anyone can do it in a large space.


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

mredburn said:


> The closet in my workshop is 7 x 11 does that count


 
No, because you've probably got what, at least 2000 sq ft? That doesn't count the 2 garage that you actually park cars in!

Mike


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

cnirenberg said:


> I may be totally off base but here goes:
> My shop is so small, when you drop a Kleenex you have wall to wall carpet....


 
You're only 5 minutes away. I've offered to let you work in mine many times, but do you take me up on it? It's not as big as Mike Redburns but there's a few tools in there that you could make use of. Plus you'd also get 5 minutes of peace and quiet:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## skiprat (Oct 5, 2012)

Here's an old video of mine. It's in a small single car garage and until just before I made the video, it even had a car in there too. I'll see if I can find a pic of when it shared space with the car. :biggrin:
It hasn't changed much since the video, but I have managed to fill all the empty spaces


----------



## Gilrock (Oct 5, 2012)

C'mon....guys aren't supposed to compare who has the smallest...lol.


----------



## Jjartwood (Oct 5, 2012)

Gilrock said:


> C'mon....guys aren't supposed to compare who has the smallest...lol.



that's right! it's not the size available,it's how well it's used all my stuff is on 
wheels, my actual work space without the wife's car is about 8x12 when it's
raining or snowing I have to start stacking


----------



## RussFromNH (Oct 5, 2012)

I am in a space about 5'X8' that I share with the furnace, duct work, water heater, water purification system, refrigerator, work bench, lathe, bandsaw, drill press and all of my tools and supplies.  I am looking to expand to a shed/workshop in the back yard next spring that will be 8x16 or so.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

Lenny said:


> If you are able to drill on your lathe seems like you should get rid of the corded drill to gain some space! :wink::biggrin:
> 
> In my "other shop" ... Not my pen turning area which is in my basement, I have a 14"Jet bandsaw, a 10" Jet table saw, an old Rockwell/Delta lathe, a Radial Arm Saw, a router table, 6" Grizzly jointer, a 3 hp shaper,  a 12 1/2" portable planer, compressor, benches, a slide compound saw, drill press, misc. portable tools including 7 routers, biscuit joiner, drills, circular saw, nail guns, etc. .... Plus years of hoarding wood :biggrin:  ... ALL in a 16 x24 foot space!  ... So, mine may be slightly bigger ... BUT you MAY have more room.



I know what you mean Lenny, I have about 600 square foot. But once you account for the Table saw, Band Saw, Radial Arm Saw, Compound Miter Saw, Lathe, Kiln, Pressure Pot, Air Compressor, Drum Sander, Drill Press, Router Table, Primary Work Bench, and then all the hand tools and wood......... It's amazing I don't hurt myself down there.

But I am trying to clean it up some. :wink:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 5, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > The closet in my workshop is 7 x 11 does that count
> ...


 
Mike are you saying that he is overcompensating?  :biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> bluwolf said:
> 
> 
> > mredburn said:
> ...


 
No, I'm jealous because he planned better and had his priorities straight when he got a house:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## Mossy (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't know if mine is small or just faraway.


----------



## furini (Oct 5, 2012)

Not the smallest but it's a single car garage, 8" x 16", which I've crammed stuff into - metal lathe, 2 wood lathes, bandsaw, tablesaw with router table wing, planer thicknesser, 3 bench grinders, 2 drill presses, small drill press, scrollsaw, woodrat, plumbed in dust extraction, air filter and plenty of hand power tools including 4 sanders, 3 drills and 5 routers...I really should spend more time in it using all the stuff!


----------



## panamag8or (Oct 5, 2012)

Ooh, ooh, I wanna play!

Here is my "shop", consisting of my homemade drill press/clamp contraption, and my drill holder for trimming blanks. I glue tubes and assemble pens at the dining room table, where the humidity is lower.





"Wait, where is this dude's lathe", you may ask. Well...

It's on this rolly cart!





Actually, it works great. I like to turn in the carport, and I can roll it into the "shop" when I'm done. With the wheels locked, I can turn on the lathe, put a quarter on the cart, and it won't move, there is that little vibration. The lathe is toggle bolted to the cart. Working in the carport is nice for ventilation, too.

Do I win?:biggrin:


----------



## 76winger (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't think I'm in the running for this one, but it's only in 1/6th of the garage...

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Lenny (Oct 5, 2012)

Russianwolf said:


> I know what you mean Lenny, I have about 600 square foot. But once you account for the Table saw, Band Saw, Radial Arm Saw, Compound Miter Saw, Lathe, Kiln, Pressure Pot, Air Compressor, Drum Sander, Drill Press, Router Table, Primary Work Bench, and then all the hand tools and wood......... It's amazing I don't hurt myself down there.
> 
> But I am trying to clean it up some. :wink:



Since I went to work for the cabinet shop 11 years ago I haven't done much in my own other than accumulate more scrap wood! I do manage to cast out there occasionally. Anything else requires uncovering one tool and pilling it over on another one. :redface: 
I really need to tackle it soon...
Next week for sure. :wink:


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 6, 2012)

No, Dave, you don't win. Your 1/6th of a garage is bigger than my entire 2 car garage.

But I went and did it now, boys and girls. I ordered a Jet 10-22 drum sander today. Now I just have to figure out where I'm gonna put it!


----------



## JasonM (Oct 6, 2012)

...


----------



## JasonM (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok...I'll throw my hat in the ring here. 

I'm in a single car garage now. But when I STARTED turning, we were living in an apartment and my "workshop" was the space remaining in the laundry closet in the hall. One side was the stack washer/dryer, the other side had a mini fridge. The work surface made by the mini fridge top - with 3/4" ply and some non-skid drawer liner - was about 30" square. (+/-)

The process was to pull the tabletop band saw, the tabletop drill press, and the lathe out of the closet and into the hall. Then one day was prep day - put the bandsaw on the mini fridge and cut blanks to size. Then pull the bandsaw down and put the drill press up and drill them out and prep them with tubes. The next day, pull the drill press down and put the lathe up and work.

At the end of day two, ooo and ahhhhh over the pens I was learning to turn. Then do a good deal of vacuuming and cleaning up. Then stack everything back into the laundry closet and close the door. And pray that neither my bride nor the neighbors complained about the noise (which they never did).

Thanks to my wife for having such an organized photo system that she could help me find something from several years back.


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 19, 2015)

khallpens said:


> Ok here one for all. Who has the smallest shop? My shop has the following a jet 1410 mini lathe that I use to drill my blanks and turn my pens. I also have a bench vice and hand saw to cut my blanks. I have a slow speed grinder to keep my tools sharp. I have a corded drill to square my blanks. Well that is my shop anyone got one smaller? Just something to think about when you go out into your shop that has all kind tools to do just about anything you would like.
> 
> 
> Keith


I have what you have (HF mini lathe in my case with a Rikon Slow Speed 8" Grinder with Wolverine Jig and a Ryobi 3/8" hand held power drill) but also have one additional stationary power tool: A Ryobi SC165VS 16" scroll saw which I use to cut pen blanks to length and also for scrolling.  All of this in a very small space.


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a Taig lathe set up for when we travel.  Everything I need will fits in a suitcase.   I skipped the Taig motor and use my Foredom for variable speed capability.  I also have the milling attachment, that I use to hold my blanks when drilling them.  The Foredom  also provides my buffing system.  

But I usually cheat, I usually have my blanks drilled and glued before we leave home.  And I usually do my buffing after we have returned home.


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 19, 2015)

Wasn't able to upload picture of my shop.


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 19, 2015)

Trying again.
http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=28737

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=28738


----------



## fastgast (Dec 19, 2015)

*Should qualify for the main event at least*

10 X 10, had to downsize the equipment and still getting used to it.


----------



## Curly (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't have a shop. Hard to get any smaller than that. Everything from the house and basement shop are crammed into two 20' long shipping containers. Hopefully they go into the house and shop by next fall.


----------



## Rockytime (Dec 19, 2015)

My shop is 8X14 and occupies about 1/3 of my garage. Pen turning stuff is in the shop. Rest of assorted equipment is scattered in the rest of the garage wherever there is room. Metal working equipment is in the basement along with my clock shop.


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 22, 2015)

I like your dust collection piping.


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 22, 2015)

How do you like your Skil band saw?


----------



## jeffreybrown18 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have 1/2 of a 8x10 shed as my shop.


----------



## Sabaharr (Dec 22, 2015)

I work in a 10 x 10 bedroom. Has big Hawk scroll saw, vacuum chamber and pump, drill press, lathe, 12" disk sander, Pegboard on the wall for hand tools, 3 tables and 2 upright tool chests with a Jet shop dust collection system, and all my wood and kits. I have to go outside to change my mind but it is functional.


----------



## showcaser (Dec 22, 2015)

30X50 spend enough time in the dog house.......build a bigger dog house.


----------



## fastgast (Dec 23, 2015)

Ernie, the Skil saw is working ok, I changed out the blade to an Olsen and the cuts are spot on, I'm having a problem cutting the blank length wise when using a fence, overall I'm pleased with the saw for the money. The PVC ducting works real well except that it will plug up on the lathe using acrylic, I can live with that for now, cut my mess down by 90% so I'm happy. In that small space it didn't take long to get dust and dirt on everything. Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 24, 2015)

I assume those are ball valves on the pvc tubing - is that correct?  That's a very clever idea which I have not seen anywhere.  You should get almost zero leakage that way.


----------



## fastgast (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes, they work good but a little stiff but should loosen up. Everything is dry fit so everything is movable.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Dec 25, 2015)

Here's my work area.  The back wall of a 1 car garage.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 26, 2015)

Bobostro61 said:


> Here's my work area.  The back wall of a 1 car garage.



No bandsaw or table saw?


----------



## Bobostro61 (Dec 27, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Bobostro61 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my work area.  The back wall of a 1 car garage.
> ...



Actually, the sides extend out on each side of the lathe.  The right has enough room to hold my 9" Ryobi band saw (junk).  The left side has my 8" grinder (that you can see in the photo) and another 6" grinder converted to a buffing station.  Under those is my dad's old 1950's Craftsman table saw that slides under and just fits under the bench top.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Dec 27, 2015)

Here's a photo from when I was putting it together.


----------



## BackyardSmokin (Dec 27, 2015)

I have an drill press, slow speed grinder, scroll saw sitting on a work bench and then the lathe in a small cubby area.  Everything has to be cleaned and put away before the wife gets home so she can park in the garage.


----------

